# Mexico is Legalizing 'It' and Will Become Largest Weed Market Essentially Overnight



## AFrench2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
					

Lawmakers in Mexico have approved a bill to legalize recreational cannabis, but in a country still marred by a deadly drug war, the proposal has proved divisive.




					www.nytimes.com
				




This is hyuuuuge news to harm the cartels and will also be interesting in the US and Canadian markets as well......while we sitting here debating it in the US, Mexico just snuck up and whooped our butts.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 19, 2021)

Good.


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 19, 2021)

One small step for a nation...


----------



## miketx (Mar 19, 2021)

Wonder how the cartels leftist scum support will react?


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 19, 2021)

This should change things a bit.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 19, 2021)

there4eyeM said:


> This should change things a bit.


Probably not. Legalizing marijuana will not stop the cartels from controlling it and killing over it.

Avocadoes are legal and the cartels still kill each other over control of the Avocado trade.

19 People Have Been Murdered in Mexico by Cartels Fighting Over the Avocado Trade (newsweek.com)

Last Thursday, nineteen bodies were displayed around the Mexican city of Uruapan, in the state of Michoacán. A local cartel took the credit for the murders, saying the victims had acted against the cartel.

Nine of the bodies had been displayed over a bridge, with another seven bodies found underneath a nearby pedestrian overpass. Another three victims were found dismembered along the street. All victims had been shot to death before their bodies were put on display.

The Jalisco New Generation Cartel (CJNG) took credit for the murders. Members of the cartel allegedly hung a banner near some of the victims, saying that those killed had helped the cartel's rivals.


----------



## occupied (Mar 19, 2021)

Mexican pot has always been a terrible product. As soon as America started growing their own the market for their seedy dusty crap must have collapsed almost overnight.


----------



## Votto (Mar 19, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > This should change things a bit.
> ...


I sure hope they legalize avocados someday.  I'm sure once they do we will have our left wing utopia.

One thing is for sure, though, it sure is hard to smoke.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 19, 2021)

The stupid virtue-signalling patriarchal politicians have been slowing American progress for at least a decade now. 

Perhaps this will help push them forward.


----------



## wamose (Mar 19, 2021)

Just great. Our illegal aliens are already uneducated and without any needed skills, now they're going to be spaced out too. But Biden will still favor them over Americans.


----------



## Disir (Mar 19, 2021)

No. It won't harm the cartels.


----------



## ReinyDays (Mar 19, 2021)

Disir said:


> No. It won't harm the cartels.





> Security experts agree that the law’s practical impact on violence will likely be minimal: With 15 American states having now legalized marijuana, they argue, *the crop has become a relatively small part of the Mexican drug trafficking business*, with cartels focusing on more profitable products like fentanyl and methamphetamines.



[emphasis mine]

The article doesn't back-up their claim that Mexico will become the laergest market for marijuana ... we grow one hell of a lot of the stuff here in the USA ...


----------



## Disir (Mar 19, 2021)

ReinyDays said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > No. It won't harm the cartels.
> ...


I posted on this the other day. Mexico will only have to tango with one law. The US has multiple laws by state, county, city. It's easier for the US to buy from Mexico.

I just don't know why anyone would be celebrating marijuana maquiladoras. This is not going to offer upward social mobility.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 19, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > This should change things a bit.
> ...




Same as the biker gangs in the U.S. are taking over the weed biz and porno biz and topless bar biz, etc. here in the U.S.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 19, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> The stupid virtue-signalling patriarchal politicians have been slowing American progress for at least a decade now.
> 
> Perhaps this will help push them forward.



lol legalizing dope is 'progress'???lol lol lol well according to black culture' learning to read and write and do arithmetic is 'acting white' and anyone who does any of that deserves to be shot to death by their fellow 12 year olds, so why get in the way of their 'progress'? People who think legalizing pot is some Great Social Achievement or something probably don't have many brain cells left anyway.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 19, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The stupid virtue-signalling patriarchal politicians have been slowing American progress for at least a decade now.
> ...


Damned Dudley that was some fine fine writing. But a waste of time because who you posted it to isn't that advanced in reading. Reading is too white.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 19, 2021)

occupied said:


> Mexican pot has always been a terrible product. As soon as America started growing their own the market for their seedy dusty crap must have collapsed almost overnight.


What was this thread about again???


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 19, 2021)

Disir said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Next time you dip a chip in the green goo. Think of lil 5ft 6 Juan Valdez picking that avacado with a machine gun to his back. Thank him for risking his life so you can enjoy the Super Bowl.


----------



## Disir (Mar 19, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...


Hey! I don't watch football.

Also. A girl gotta eat.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 19, 2021)

Disir said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


What a world  when Avacados are controlled by gangs of thugs


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 19, 2021)

Sure glad I am not invested in any American Pot companies.
Some of my buddies are, I tried to tell them it is a volatile market with mostly criminals involved.
A few honest ones, but they are surrounded by basically American cartel. People disappear in Northern California on a regular basis.
Mexico legalizing growing fields will put a major whammy on these guys


----------



## Disir (Mar 19, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


Yep.  Check out the gang controlled palm oil with their neighbors.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 19, 2021)

ReinyDays said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > No. It won't harm the cartels.
> ...



Cheaper labor means undercutting American growers' prices and market share, plus with Mexicans no enforced laws against certain pesticides and all the other wonderful additives in Mexican pot. like urine and fecal matter.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 19, 2021)

miketx said:


> Wonder how the cartels leftist scum support will react?


Every avatar you've ever had made me split my sides.....LOLOL

Time for our our Global Warming tokers to step up.

Illegal wholesale pot plantations are horrible for the environment. Really bad. Lot of people get hurt or killed in the cultivation process along the way.

Plus human mules have to drag it North possibly expiring in the desert.

Fork over the 500  pesos and be your own pot farmer. So ez to grow, save a ton of laundered money, and help the enviro..................How much easier it is to make our planet cleaner by turning your eyes red without all the carbon and poison emissions


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 19, 2021)

Wasn't (isn't?) mozzarella controlled by the Mafia?


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Lawmakers in Mexico have approved a bill to legalize recreational cannabis, but in a country still marred by a deadly drug war, the proposal has proved divisive.
> ...


I might see a Mexican vacation in my future..


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 19, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...



Agriculture has changed a lot since the 1960's and Cesar Chavez's boycotts. Less than 2% of crops are picked by hand any more, even blueberries are picked by machines these days.


----------



## McRib (Mar 19, 2021)

wamose said:


> Just great. Our illegal aliens are already uneducated and without any needed skills, now they're going to be spaced out too. But Biden will still favor them over Americans.



They still work twice as hard, and are smarter, then you are.


----------



## playtime (Mar 19, 2021)

take marijuana off the schedule 1 class - legalize it on the federal level & let's get going on easy peasy revenue generation for the states.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 19, 2021)

playtime said:


> take marijuana off the schedule 1 class - legalize it on the federal level & let's get going on easy peasy revenue generation for the states.


Exactly why I was celebrating this news. It puts legalization right back on the front burner here - at the source.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 19, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The stupid virtue-signalling patriarchal politicians have been slowing American progress for at least a decade now.
> ...


You sound a bit short on brIn cells, and you do not smoke.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 19, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Obviously Whites are far advanced in racism too.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 19, 2021)

there4eyeM said:


> This should change things a bit.


For the better. Heroin-Fentanyl and xanax are gonna get cheap cheap in ol numero uno.PARTY TYME ! If those mezkins figure out a good recipe for rohypnol, life will become good again. Maybe disco will come back ?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 19, 2021)

NoNukes said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


I would say all people are advanced in racism with one race or another. Part of the human condition. Those that deny it are usually a class above the average racist. Blacks mostly hate Jews.....Waciss..............Blacks hate Puerto ricans waciss....

The poster I was referring to is a racist dildo using racism as a living to be a slug.

now when I see the median GPA in Baltimore high schools is....0.13 GPA.Out of 13 fucking high schools half the kids are under 0.13.........zero point one fucking 3. Now what do you have to say about that one raciciss?


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 19, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


A pretty poor school system I would say. But then people do not want to pay for good schools and teachers.


----------



## d0gbreath (Mar 19, 2021)

occupied said:


> Mexican pot has always been a terrible product. As soon as America started growing their own the market for their seedy dusty crap must have collapsed almost overnight.


You are aware that Sensimilla is a Spanish word?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 19, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Lawmakers in Mexico have approved a bill to legalize recreational cannabis, but in a country still marred by a deadly drug war, the proposal has proved divisive.
> ...



This won't harm the cartels...lol.  They just create a black market to dodge the taxes and fees that are levied in order to sell it.  You think the alcohol and cigarette black markets went away?  Why hell no.

The cartels are warring over the avocado market, which is perfectly legal.  Everyone that thinks this will hurt the cartels is lying to themselves.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 19, 2021)

NoNukes said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



How would you know? You're retarded.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 19, 2021)

NoNukes said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



White countries are the most 'diverse' countries on the planet, indeed in history. If whites were as racist as Africans, mestizos, Asians, Arabs, hindus, etc., all the minorities here would have been dead long ago, dumbass.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 19, 2021)

NoNukes said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Blacks run their own school systems, which is why they're so crappy.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 19, 2021)

NoNukes said:


> A pretty poor school system I would say. But then people do not want to pay for good schools and teachers.



Maybe we should have spent $100,000,000 on US schools instead of giving it to Venezuala?


----------



## Bobob (Mar 19, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The stupid virtue-signalling patriarchal politicians have been slowing American progress for at least a decade now.
> ...


I don't know about the social achievement part, but it may well eliminate the illegal weed market, and help states balance their budgets and take care of their residents' needs more efficiently.
By the way, anyone know if Mexican weed is any good? Back in the day, it was not known to be good at all.


----------



## Bobob (Mar 19, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


I think that the students are difficult to teach. The administrations are competent in my view and are lacking in funds.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 19, 2021)

NoNukes said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Well I guess it went to the coffers of Elijah Cumshot all those yrs.

A pretty poor system?????????????? The top of the class is around 2????...I would call it thoroughly embarrassing over poor.

Ever notice most schools in shit hole states and cities are shit hole schools. It does take some math to figger it out.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 19, 2021)

Bobob said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Ahhhhh the 70's Mexican weedo. People hadn't figured out yet that you take away the male plants and harvest before they do the birds and the bees thingey.

I would say weed back then was about 2-5% THC. Some were ok. Usually an ounce less the ton of stems and seeds would be half that. Some duded would scoop a cup of seeds in their ounces....lol At our Weed Store you can get shit up to 35% THC...lol

NOW!!!!. Every so often the Panama Red or Gold weed came in................Now that shit knocked you on your ass. Too much and you would be so paranoid you wouldn't move on the couch for an hour...lol


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 19, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



The stuff they sell now is a lot more potent, and psychotic episodes are common, as are a lot of harmful side effects. It's not your hippie granpa's weed any more, it's toxic.


----------



## westwall (Mar 19, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > This should change things a bit.
> ...









Yes, bit there is NOWHERE near the amount of money involved.   The cartels will slowly but surely lose their power as the money evaporates.z


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 19, 2021)

Bobob said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



It's illegal to discipline them, or even expel them these days, and it's a self-inflicted problem.


----------



## skews13 (Mar 19, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > This should change things a bit.
> ...



The difference being everybody cannot grow avacados. Legalizing cannabis has the effect of taking the market away from wholesale growers, and allows individuals to grow their own for personal consumption. Just removing that customer base from the market, takes away the incentive for the cartels, as the effort is no longer worth the money. The cartels have moved on to explicitly to the heroin, cocaine, and Chinese pharmaceuticals. With Mexican, Canadian, and the current state dispensaries in the US, now available, Federal anti cannabis laws have now become moot. The Federal government is now in an analogous position, and is losing hundreds of billions of dollars in tax revenue because of that position.


----------



## Bobob (Mar 19, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


Too much was not good. I visited a Carrabean country in the 1970s and the truly strong weed was not considered to be any good by the native residents. However, there was a weed that they sold and it was light and you could happily function.
The weed stores in Nevada and California today are very good for high quality and there are lots of choices.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 19, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


Do you think you remember me from your short bus? You are mistaken.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 19, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


Not true.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 19, 2021)

Bobob said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


A large part of teaching is motivation.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 19, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


That would be math to a dummy.


----------



## ESay (Mar 19, 2021)

Legalization of marijuana in Mexico wont change much in cartels' life. In some countries there are organized criminal groups which control legal sectors of economy. It is not about 'legalizing', it is all about weak and corrupted government.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 19, 2021)

NoNukes said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Fact. And, we all know it so keep on proving you're an idiot.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 19, 2021)

NoNukes said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



And the motivation to fake grades and socially promote halfwits is very high, especially in money for bureaucrats.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 19, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


You're high.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 19, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


I guess YOU are the idiot.


----------



## skews13 (Mar 20, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



You're stupid.


----------



## Quasar44 (Mar 21, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Lawmakers in Mexico have approved a bill to legalize recreational cannabis, but in a country still marred by a deadly drug war, the proposal has proved divisive.
> ...



Are you serious lol 
The cartels make their fortune on coke , meth and heroin


----------



## Donald H (Mar 21, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Lawmakers in Mexico have approved a bill to legalize recreational cannabis, but in a country still marred by a deadly drug war, the proposal has proved divisive.
> ...


America is falling behind on progress concerning Cannabis use, due t religious superstition held onto by a backward thinking people.

The bill to house offenders is handed to the taxpayers but the taxpayers could legitimately hand the bill to the churches.

Are any Americans interested in talking about the root of the problem? If so then I've provided a hint on how to start.

This is how we direct a conversation toward being a useful discussion, by cutting the trolling and spamming off at the pass before it takes hold.

Don't spam this thread! Don't troll here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 21, 2021)

Acapulco Gold was a big thing - back when Led Zeppelin first toured


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 24, 2021)

More mass shootings on the way...









						A Review of Cases of Marijuana and Violence
					

Marijuana is the most consumed illicit drug in the world, with over 192 million users. Due to the current legalization push of marijuana in the United States, there has been a lack of oversight regarding its public health policies, as marijuana advocates ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 24, 2021)

Donald H said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
> ...


Pot is a dangerous drug for many people.
Only _regressives_ promote pot as safe.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Mar 25, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Lawmakers in Mexico have approved a bill to legalize recreational cannabis, but in a country still marred by a deadly drug war, the proposal has proved divisive.
> ...


Hard to believe the cartels let this happen as it sounds like that should eliminate the black market for it. If it's legal in both Mexico and most states then it seems it can be openly/legally shipped across the border along with other legal goods.


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 25, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Lawmakers in Mexico have approved a bill to legalize recreational cannabis, but in a country still marred by a deadly drug war, the proposal has proved divisive.
> ...



Can you provide the financial numbers for your claim ?

After all, you have a lot of local growers in the U.S.

Somehow I suspect that legalizing it will only create more demand for coke and other hard drugs as people move up from pot.


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 25, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
> ...



It is hard for me to believe this is going to matter.

We have local growers and it can also be grown on an individual basis (and is).

I doubt the cartels would call this their cash cow.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 25, 2021)

miketx said:


> Wonder how the cartels leftist scum support will react?


This will help put the cartels out of business.... New York is about to legalize it also. Wake up and smell the coffee


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 25, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
> ...


That is not what happens we already know. Not the GOP base of course.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Mar 25, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...


Well not exactly, they just changed their business model a little. Illegal Grow Houses in states with legal weed laws are now the rage...Black-market marijuana is big business, even in states where pot's legal


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 25, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...



What do we already know ?


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 25, 2021)

Good pot grows in the western inner coastal regions of the USA...just like wine the Climate and Terroir rules....its too hot in Mexico and their water sucks....rag weed....


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 25, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Thomson said:
> ...



While I can't claim to a full knowledge, I do know that while living in CA, an awful lot of it was grown in regions in and around Yosemite.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 25, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> I do know that while living in CA, an awful lot of it was grown in regions in and around Yosemite.


Oh I'll bet you know all about the weed grown there in your area, you darned pothead.


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 25, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > I do know that while living in CA, an awful lot of it was grown in regions in and around Yosemite.
> ...



Well, Flabbo....

What I know is the constant news reporting of what AFT was finding out along the eastern part of the state.  The HUGE burn sessions where if the wind was right....all of Reno would have gotten high.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 25, 2021)

miketx said:


> Wonder how the cartels leftist scum support will react?


The cartels will smuggle more meth, fentanyl and seven year olds.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 25, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > MadChemist said:
> ...


Legalization of marijuana does not lead to more hard drug use.


----------



## AFrench2 (Mar 25, 2021)

Legalization leads to increased personal freedom and increased tax revenue. That's about it in my opinion


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 25, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I know you meant to attach a link supporting your claim.

But you forgot.

So did I.

Here are a few that I looked up:









						Cannabis as a Gateway Drug for Opioid Use Disorder
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Getting higher: Co-occurring drug use among marijuana using emerging adults
					

The most widely used illicit drug in the United States (US) continues to be marijuana, and its use among emerging adults continues to rise. Marijuana use can result in a range of negative consequences and has been associated with other drug use in adolescents ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						What the Research Says About Marijuana Being a Gateway Drug
					

Is weed really a gateway drug? A look at the research into whether marijuana leads to more serious drug problems, such as cocaine and heroin addiction.




					www.verywellhealth.com


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 25, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Legalization leads to increased personal freedom and increased tax revenue. That's about it in my opinion



Your opinion is of no value.

Please feel free to post anything that might support your claims.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 25, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > MadChemist said:
> ...


Which say that, while many suggestions have obviously been made about ways marijuana may act as a "gateway" drug for a limited number of people in this way or that, way more research is needed. I.E. they STILL got nothin' of substance other than too much water can kill ya, so fear, fear, fear!

Net societal cost benefit/loss math?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 26, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


I remember a night with some sort of Gold that left us unable to even talk for awhile--totally knocked on our asses, immobile and staring vacantly while thoughts looped around and bit their own tails.  It was Mexican.


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 26, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I am not invested in the outcome.  

I simply posited that it might be one of the reasons the cartels could see this as a nothing burger.

That combined with the fact that U.S. grows a lot of it's own.

I don't know how much a lb of MJ is worth, but I'd guess you'd need a lot of it to equal the worth of a lb of cocaine.


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 26, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...



Acapulco Gold ?  Maybe ?  I just remember it from a Cheech and Chong skit.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 26, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
> ...


I think it's only considered a gateway drug because where it's illegal, your friendly local dealer also sells those goodies and will urge you to try if they are fresh out of weed.  Of course, some people are going to play around with the hard core stuff, but they would anyway--it's not because pot enslaved them to a life of crime.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 26, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mexico Set to Legalize Marijuana, Becoming World’s Largest Market (Published 2021)
> ...


The cartels have moved onto meth and fentanyl.  The Chinese supply fentanyl free so its all gravy.  Then there is the high dollar commodity, human beings.  Sex, organs, there is real value.  Right now it's 14 million dollars a day.  No pot sales will top that.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 26, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


That's what they called it.


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 26, 2021)

OldLady said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...



Well, those article would imply that it is a gateway drug for some.  Seems like some people just can't resist self-destructive behaviour.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 26, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MadChemist said:
> ...


Some people are going to try whatever they can get their hands on.   When pot is sold legally in state licensed stores only, it won't lead to other drugs any more--or less--than alcohol does.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Mexican pot has always been a terrible product. As soon as America started growing their own the market for their seedy dusty crap must have collapsed almost overnight.


You were getting the wrong kind.
I've had some pretty decent Acapulco Gold before.


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 26, 2021)

OldLady said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The studies don't agree with you.

They say more is needed but there appears to be some linkage for some personality types.  

Potificating about it is not making a case.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 26, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MadChemist said:
> ...


Okay.  Who am I to argue with science?


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 26, 2021)

OldLady said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I don't know.

I only show what I read.  I have no investment one way or the other.

The whole premise of the thread was that Mexico somehow pulled one over on the U.S.

I don't see it.

But I don't have numbers in front of me.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 26, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> I only show what I read. I have no investment one way or the other.


Of course you do.  
There are at least as many articles I found which say no.  I'm sure you saw them, too.
Here's one.








						Is Marijuana a Gateway Drug? Plus 4 Other Myths
					

Cannabis is shrouded in misconceptions and myths. We'll tackle five of the big ones to set the record straight.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 26, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Of course, some people are going to play around with the hard core stuff, but they would anyway--it's not because pot enslaved them to a life of crime.


I think this is what rubs many to a frazzle. _If only they'd had more time and training to accept jaysus as their lord and savior! They must have just run into some bad apples who led them astray (with pot). Not their fault. Their parents clearly didn't raise 'em right. _Truth is: Shit Happens. To varying degrees.. To varying people.. No matter what. No one's fault. To some degree, people will always just make mistakes anyway and lead others astray because that's what being human is. Imperfection. It wasn't necessarily their intent at all. That needs to be taught. Also, it's not just okay to be different, it's normal. Being perfect is what's weird.


----------



## MadChemist (Mar 26, 2021)

OldLady said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > I only show what I read. I have no investment one way or the other.
> ...



I saw nothing recent.

Your article only cites a 2012 study from Japan.  Hardly a concrete case.

There were articles that more recent, but they were cobbled together sales jobs.

Most of what I read said:

1. There seems to be some relationship but only amongst certain personality types.
2. More study is needed to be conclusive.

I don't have a stake in this, I am just posting what I read (and filtered it to avoid the out and out bias).

I didn't find your article biased.  It certainly wasn't a sales job as it takes on some other myths and says they are true (which are not in the favor of pot).   But I did find it's rebuttle to myth 1 very weak.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 26, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Bobob said:
> ...


When it is not legal, who knows what garbage they put in it. We've had 50 years of many people smoking it and the only problem that has come up is the incredible high number of prisoners we have and problems that come up because it is illegal...

.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 26, 2021)

I just want to be frank and clear on this thread. I've tried it a time or 2 but never inhaled.......................EVER...........................BELIEVE ME................


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 26, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> 1. There seems to be some relationship but only amongst certain personality types.
> 
> 
> But I did find it's rebuttle to myth 1 very weak.



My belief is mj can be a gateway drug for those who have addictive personalities.
I come to this conclusion from years of working in outpatient treatment.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Mexican pot has always been a terrible product. As soon as America started growing their own the market for their seedy dusty crap must have collapsed almost overnight.
> ...


Of course they keep the best shit for themselves and ship us the 'regular' stuff, except now they'll be competing with Canada who legalized it 2 years ago.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 26, 2021)

Remembering Keith Emerson?


----------

